# Dukes 90g



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey guys, heres some photos of my tank, its 48x18x24 made from acrylic and its lit with DIY LEDs.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

heres a recent video clip of the tank also


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Duke very nice and clean reef, Im not a big fan of having anemones myself but yours are very tempting and they look great.
I see nice coraline on your rocks and very healthy corals specially my favorite the torch with blue lights that looks red and blue if one day u frag it Ill be first in line .
Can you tell us a bit more about your system..Thanks for sharing


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

explor3r said:


> Duke very nice and clean reef, Im not a big fan of having anemones myself but yours are very tempting and they look great.
> I see nice coraline on your rocks and very healthy corals specially my favorite the torch with blue lights that looks red and blue if one day u frag it Ill be first in line .
> Can you tell us a bit more about your system..Thanks for sharing


its actually the same gold or yellow torch from the photo above, it glows more gold than red under the RB leds but its hard to capture it with the camera, either way tho, its a very spectacular piece that im enjoying so far.

The tank is an apex controlled custom Acrylic tank 48x18x24 with a c2c external overflow using the bean animal drain setup, I run a sump and refugium and grow a few macro algae types to feed my tangs and help with nutrient export, I run a large skimmer, bio pellets and gfo and started with MH lighting and switched to 90 DIY LEDs about 6 months ago. anything else just ask and ill be happy to answer.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very very nice. I tried 2 BTAs together and by some reason both did not feel, but yours trio looks beautiful

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Coolto.see you over here Duke...i never saw these pics on the other site...looking great


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

sig said:


> very very nice. I tried 2 BTAs together and by some reason both did not feel, but yours trio looks beautiful


I've had good luck with mine so far, I have 8 or 9 now and have sold a few also. Eventually I am looking to start another small tank and keep a dedicated anemone tank., Thanks.



Darryl_v said:


> Coolto.see you over here Duke...i never saw these pics on the other site...looking great


Hey Darryl, good to see a familiar name over here also!!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Love the photos.


....and welcome


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice collection, awesome colors.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!

Heres a full rundown of the setup

90 gallon custom acrylic display tank with external coast to coast overflow with a bean animal drain setup
35 gallon acrylic sump
90 LED 3W DIY Bridgelux fixture 
2 tunze 6045 powerheads
Tunze Nano wave box
2500 gph return Reeflo snapper external pump
Skimz SM161 Skimmer
TLF Phosban reactor running brs GFO
DIY Pellet Reactor
250w jager heater
Kamoar Doser dosing 2 part
Apex Controled

Stocked with 
Regal Tang
Yellow Tang
2 A. Ocellaris
2 Chromis
Coral Beauty Angel
Cherub Angel
Yellow goby
2 Green Mandarin m/f
anthias
Copperband butterfly
bangaii cardinal
sand sifting starfish
8 bubbletip anemones
1 skunk cleaner shrimp

Its been a while but heres the pictures i took when i built and assembled my system. i opted to go with the bean animal drain system as its the most failsafe and quiet setup around.

I just used a regular hole saw bit for wood to drill my holes in the overflow, took a bit but got the job done.










Getting some ideas for the plumbing.










Tank on the stand ready to go with the holes drilled.










Getting everything setup and glued after i was satisfied with how everything looked.



















Finishing up










All done and running with fresh water to test the plumbing


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

Heres the tank after being setup for only a few weeks. Ric Central.
(does anyone know how to embed youtube video?)


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome tank!!!! Welcome to gtaa


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW. 
I am always wondering how you guys are able to avoid scratching acrylic, when piece of the sand gets on the pad of the magnetic cleaner

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

sig said:


> WOW.
> I am always wondering how you guys are able to avoid scratching acrylic, when piece of the sand gets on the pad of the magnetic cleaner


I would never use an magnetic cleaner, I do it the old school way of getting my arm in the tank, I use magic erasers from the dollar store, they work amazing to wipe down the inside, worst case I use a credit card to scrape coralline carefully if I have to. I just use preventative maintenance of cleaning the glass or should I say plastic  every few days.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

Newest addition, Yellow wall hammer from Big Als London


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

Updates, made a trip down to hamilton to visit the Coral Reef Shop and stop in at a buddys for some more frags. Enjoy!.

newest fts










Dusky Wrasse from the Coral Reef Shop, on a side note, that is a nice store for anyone who hasnt been, very clean and i was more than impressed with the service and pricing.










another great score (imo) from the Coral Reef Shop










Pokerstar Monti/Rainbow Monti? also from the Coral Reef Shop.










BS acropora aculeus, this is a few weeks old but thowing it up here anways, i can never get this coral in focus properly, but its a nice one










BS Reverse Sunset Monti










BS Caroliniana










another BS monti


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks, new video from today. Be sure to watch in HD!


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

been a while, anemones are outta there and into their own tank.. AI Sol lit 50 breeder.



















rescaped and moving foreward on my main display.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*photos*

your tanks and corals are beautiful keep up the good work love the hammers


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

That anemone tank is amazing...I may consider setting one up too...


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

Flazky said:


> That anemone tank is amazing...I may consider setting one up too...


i really enjoy not worrying about keeping anemones in my main display tank now, and i also really enjoy the new tank and fish. its pretty relaxing watching all those clowns and anemones.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

some new photos

cyphastrea decadia










Acans




























Fireball Monti










Green Coral










Blue/grey coral










Red Planet










Superman Digi










Pink Smoothie Digi










Zoas


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Photos are really excellent. Where did you score those nice SPS pieces?

Could the Blue/grey coral be a teal table acropora?


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> Photos are really excellent. Where did you score those nice SPS pieces?
> 
> Could the Blue/grey coral be a teal table acropora?


Thanks, Most of the coral i get comes from guys from around the area who like to trade/sell frags.

The blue/grey coral is MRT Turaki Deepwater Bottlebrush i picked it up from a buddy but originates from darryl_v


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"Most of the coral i get comes from guys from around the area who like to trade/sell frags."

The best way to get corals for sure. Thanks for the ID. It's a great looking coral.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

fts from a few days ago, got the frag racks out of the main display.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

added some new anthias


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

great new addition duke corals and fishes!!!!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

This tank is stunning - awesome job from start till now!


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

Cyphastrea rocks!!

Reef Raft Cyphastrea










Purpleicious Cyphastrea


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont know what I am more inspried by the tank or your photography skills  Good job!


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

kamal said:


> I dont know what I am more inspried by the tank or your photography skills  Good job!


Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

from a different perspective, i like looking down the tank from the sides, i keep the power heads on the rear wall to keep a cleaner look.



















ssc coloring up










sweet chalice










RR gold something or another and a nice one from my buddy Rick










Blood Red Eye Cyphastrea










Spreading the goods










BS Rainbow Chalice










RR Fire and Ice Echinata



















BS A. Aculeus


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

wow, its been a while since i updated this thread, i had a busy summer and with 2 kids now, work, and fun in the sun i slacked off somewhat on tank maintenance. some corals suffered but everything is on the rebound and looking good. heres some photos. any questions feel free to ask.

full tank from left to right.





































Top Downs (i dont usually do these as i have to mess around with my leds to get their reflections out of the photos.)



















RR Purple Dragon










DV Sunset Milli










RR Nauti Spiral, Meteor Shower Cypastrea, BS Steleta










DV Palmers Blue Milli










RR Golden Budda iirc (slow to do anything but its going to grow soon, i can feel it)










another Reef Raft Piece, forget the name, nice colors tho.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

For a tank that's not all that old, it is is very impressive. Great growth and colour.

P.S. Tank should be coming up for it's 2 year birthday soon?


----------

